# F/S Home Theatre complete setup - Samsung 55" 1080p



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

As the title states I have a Samsung 55" DLP television for sale. A new 3d system has made this television expendable! 
The television is 3 years old. I bought it brand new from FutureShop. It has 1080p resolution and has to be seen to appreciate the image quality. This is a DLP (Digital Light Projection) which means it actually has a bulb that shines an image onto a chip, and the chip then renders the image on the screen. Basically what it means is that there is some depth to the tv unit and cannot be mounted on the wall. The reason i purchased this TV over the smaller flat panel displays is because of the amazing image quality. It was better than any of the LCD's that were available at the time, and the view range is wider so you don't have to stand directly in front of it to view the screen clearly. 
I have the stand for it.

Also available is a Yamaha HDMI reciever that is less than a year old. It is 3D capable and has 4 hdmi inputs. The reciever is currently powering 5 pioneer speakers.

I have this system on sale on craigslist for $800 but i'll offer a BCA discount price for you guys if you buy the entire set - $700

Otherwise I would like to get $500 for the TV + Stand $200 for the Reciever and $100 for the speakers.

I will consider a trade for a full tank setup


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooolala.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Interested in trades at all for the receiver?


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

if we just didnt buy ourselves a 3d 50" for Christmas id be all over this for my sons gaming he gets the old 40" GREAT DEAL.....someone grab it up


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Interested in trades at all for the receiver?


i'm looking for cash for now bud, but we'll see how it goes, what have you got?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

OK! Mike what did you buy now, smokin deal BTW good luck with the sale.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The Guy said:


> OK! Mike what did you buy now, smokin deal BTW good luck with the sale.


LG 47" 3D Smart Tv now!  good times!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

why the bump haven't i even got a bumping offer on this god bump television set? 

for bump sakes! lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very tempting price. A new one will cost $200 for Revenue Canada's cut recycling fee.
Thinking .........


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

still thinking??? lol

come on people, this tv will give me room for a new tank! you must understand the necessity of the situation


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Swap for a tank haha :lol:
Someone better grab this quick please :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll swap it for a tank if its big enough


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

How bout a 72 bowfront?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> How bout a 72 bowfront?


with a filter/light???


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Drill with sump has glass tops, no stand 

Can even help plumb it and throw in some lr if u wanna do salt


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i'll think about that bud, the no stand kinda kills it for me, especially being a bowfront im going to have get a proper stand for it


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

boxing day bump!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Come on guys & gals this is a smokin deal for a home theatre system, if I didn't have one already I'd be all over it. bump for a great deal...............


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Come on guys & gals this is a smokin deal for a home theatre system, if I didn't have one already I'd be all over it. bump for a great deal...............


thanks laurie!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

And here's a free bonus you get to watch the NHL on your new Samsung YAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The Guy said:


> And here's a free bonus you get to watch the NHL on your new Samsung YAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


hahaha oh I should have been on that! lol great marketing! I'm going to call you The MAN from now on! lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

gotta finance a salty setup!!!! come on people this is a beautiful television!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Need cash!!!!!!! This is the need cash bump!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------

